# Type of track poll 4 akron-canton



## RCOLDTIMER (Oct 11, 2011)

OK Here is a poll to see what the most common and wanted type of track for Akron or canton

1-OFF ROAD DIRT

2-ON ROAD [paved,cement]

3-DIRT OVAL

4-ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN NOTHING [you would attend any of the above]


----------



## RCOLDTIMER (Oct 11, 2011)

RCOLDTIMER said:


> OK Here is a poll to see what the most common and wanted type of track for Akron or canton
> 
> 1-OFF ROAD DIRT
> 
> ...


If it's going to be done it will be done right so vote


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Will this be indoor, or outdoor?


----------



## RCOLDTIMER (Oct 11, 2011)

indoor


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Not surprisingly, looks like offroad is the hot choice. 

What's the purpose of this though? Are you looking to start up something? There is a lot of interest, we just need somebody to step up.


----------



## MrBones (May 31, 2011)

I've been talking to a few others that don't come on here that are all dying for an indoor offroad track (as well as myself) to appear around the Akron Area, so there's a couple more votes!


----------



## RCOLDTIMER (Oct 11, 2011)

Well gang i had all plans on doing this but i have out of state family matters to attend to for a few months.
I know theres a few people wanting to do a track and we see the by the poll.
Here is what i've found Magic Hobbies in strasburg has a biulding i think would work and already ventured into the out door track,next is where the Factory of Terror is they just put in a 64,000 sq ft bmx indoor track and still have room i really think that sounded te best.
I HOPE THIS HELPS THE OTHERS LOOKING INTO GETTING A TRACK GOING..:thumbsup:

I made up this screen name to avoid phone calls and keep the location private till it was done.
Good luck im off to the airport


----------

